# Be Careful



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I am heading back to Michigan tonight because my 43 year old cousin, who raised his son on his own, fell from a five story building. Unfortunately he didn't make it. He died of internal bleeding three days later. The details are sketchy coming from my mom but she said he kept working and never went to the doctor. Which seems extreme despite my cousin being a competitive body builder, but we'll see. He was to carpentry what the real smart guys on this site are to electrical. He's been a licensed builder for 20 years, always busy and in high demand. 

Personally every day I work I am working safer and safer, Ive never been hurt on the job, other than cuts, scrapes and bruises despite how stupid I used to be and the chances I took. Today I had no problem telling the president of the accounting firm I was working at that I had to shut him down and most of the office even though they were all obviously very busy. He didn't mind one bit. 


Work Safe, and have a bud for Jeff.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

sorry for your loss dude, that sucks.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

rough to hear...sorry...and yes, it's amazing how much safer we work as we get older...i actually choose to wear a hard hat and safety glasses if i'm in the field now...


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry for your loss and for your families


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Imagine having a body builder cousin, 9 years older than me, 5 older than my brother and he loved us to death, we had the black and blue marks to prove it. I would beg, beg, beg for mercy when he asked, "what's worse than a hurricane?". The f'ed up part is my parent seemed to enjoy it.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear this.. be careful driving to Michigan


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Very sorry for your lost friend. I don't have the right words, but I will have a cold one for him in his name.

Hope your family holds up fine.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------

